# Richard's Paint



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Opinions?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I posted that question once before and all i got was the sound of chirping crickets. Maybe since they still like you someone will give you an answer.


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

Sounds like a paint store. 

Richard's Painting


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Opinions? Yeah...I got one!

The crazy people driving around had better start using turn signals!


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry. I missed the title.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My local store is considering it as well, but I have not demo'd it yet. Never heard of it before I saw a few gallons in the back.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I know they are targeting mostly Ben Moore dealers in Ohio. But I guess they got desperate and came to my store. They gave me some products to test and they seemed to be quite comparable to Pratt and Lambert. Unfortunately they seem to not want to get me any pricing at this time except for a couple of items and then only an estimate. I can't make a decision without firm pricing on the whole product line and anyone considering taking them on as a paint line shouldn't either. For a retailer knowing pricing before any large commitment and investment is very critical.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

In fact I have 4 gallons of their best ceiling white and a bucket of premium drywall primer if anyone is in the area and wants it.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Opinions?



Anything like dick's dips?

More like a hazing ritual than a true paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric (Oct 26, 2011)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Opinions?


Richards Paint (out of Rockledge, Fla) is a family owned architectural and light industrial paint manufacturer. They make decent products - I wouldn't necessarily put 'em in the same class as what many of you think is a Ben Moore quality, but overall they seem to be a good line of paint, dependable and priced right so dealers can make some good margins. A few years ago, I sprayed my son's stucco house with their Rich Classic Exterior Flat, and was really impressed (their top of the line is a product called "Signature").

All of the Richards products I have tried has done the job well and looks great (and I'm not even a painter). It's kinda interesting 'cause virtually every Richards Dealer I've talked to has told me pretty much the same story - "...the paint works great, the prices are right where they're supposed to be and I don't get any complaints from Richards users"...Most Richards Dealers that I know have a national or premium line ahead of Richards - and I know of one dealer that replaced Muralo with Richards...

Richards started popping up in the midwest (Pennsylvania, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois) a few years ago, when they became an ALLPRO vendor and kinda swept through the area...

They are worth taking a look at (IMHO...only).


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Ric said:


> Richards Paint (out of Rockledge, Fla) is a family owned architectural and light industrial paint manufacturer. They make decent products - I wouldn't necessarily put 'em in the same class as what many of you think is a Ben Moore quality, but overall they seem to be a good line of paint, dependable and priced right so dealers can make some good margins. A few years ago, I sprayed my son's stucco house with their Rich Classic Exterior Flat, and was really impressed (their top of the line is a product called "Signature").
> 
> All of the Richards products I have tried has done the job well and looks great (and I'm not even a painter). It's kinda interesting 'cause virtually every Richards Dealer I've talked to has told me pretty much the same story - "...the paint works great, the prices are right where they're supposed to be and I don't get any complaints from Richards users"...Most Richards Dealers that I know have a national or premium line ahead of Richards - and I know of one dealer that replaced Muralo with Richards...
> 
> ...


By becoming an All pro vendor what happens?


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> I know they are targeting mostly Ben Moore dealers in Ohio. But I guess they got desperate and came to my store. They gave me some products to test and they seemed to be quite comparable to Pratt and Lambert. Unfortunately they seem to not want to get me any pricing at this time except for a couple of items and then only an estimate. I can't make a decision without firm pricing on the whole product line and anyone considering taking them on as a paint line shouldn't either. For a retailer knowing pricing before any large commitment and investment is very critical.


They can in when I opened but I did not want to jump into that when I already had a lot on my plate 
Don't think I will be carrying and of their products not much exposure from what I can gather


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

If it's like the Sally or Davis paints around here it is 100% complete crap.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I used richards concrete paint once and did not like it. It was impossible to apply without it flashing.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

This appears to be a nice company 
There is a great video somewhere on the family and the business 
Looks pretty cool 
Not many small timers left making paint


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

I think Richard is Ed Dwiggins cousin.


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

Lmfao I thought he was asking our opinions about naming his company Richards paint


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

I liked the # 5 primer. Like mentioned before, not a premium line but a solid paint priced fair. Never had promlems working with any of their products.


----------



## Ric (Oct 26, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> If it's like the Sally or Davis paints around here it is 100% complete crap.


there seems to be a bit of a personal rivalry between Davis Paints of Virginia and Richards Paint of Florida...it seems as when the ownership changes were taking place between the family Davis, and the new owners - a few key individuals jumped ship to Richards and began targeting Davis' independent accounts (typical in this industry) with knowledge that only a former Davis employee could readily provide...

That's what I've heard at least - I've met principals from both companies, and both seem to be decent, hard-working paint people...and both seem to have established their niches in their respective market places.

...and I'm still surprised at your assessment of Davis Paints - my experience, with their premium lines, was one of the finest products I've worked with - to each his own, I guess.


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

I've used a fair amount of Davis Perfection in matte and eggshell. I've had issues with the exterior, but used a lot of interior with good success. Did not care for the drywall primer. Interior Oil was ok, but I won't probably use it again.


----------

